# Scales



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2014)

I realize the high-dollar exotic walnut from across the ocean is worth it for the custom artisans that have to sell a label. I will never dispute that. But for my money, Texas black walnut ain't that bad either.





















I threw some redwood in there too since I am fixing to dunk them all in resin. Does Texas Walnut lag behind all that overpriced other walnut? Just asking.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 14 | Informative 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 26, 2014)

Have to agree with you, Kevin!


----------



## SENC (Apr 26, 2014)

Nope, great looking stuff!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like some of the best. I like that Redwood too, very interesting figure in both types.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2014)

I wish I even had the chance to log the redwood.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2014)

Not too shabby! Is it just me, or is Texas walnut bigger than other walnut?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2014)

It's probably just you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 26, 2014)

Kevin, that's some gorgeous stuff! I'd say we've got some amazing walnut right here on our own soil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe behind ...........




California

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2014)

I think I should do an analysis to judge which is better - Tom and Kevin send it to me and I will decide  
Seriously though Kevin - that is some amazing looking walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Apr 26, 2014)

That's some gorgeous walnut. I would argue that most people who aren't woodworkers would never know the difference and many people have probably paid a nice sum for that other walnut but gotten the stateside variety.

And yes the Texas walnut is bigger! From the fruit on the tree to the wood you get, bigger and better!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 26, 2014)

My wife must be from Texas.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## mrbelvetron (Apr 27, 2014)

DANG!!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 27, 2014)

And let us not forget, Texas also has some fantastic Olivewood!

Walnut crotch timber is always intoxicatingly beautiful....you just need to have the correct marketing to make it a leader. Provide a COA, give it a flashy local name, and POOF! you are in the money!! So....not only are you living amongst a super FBE patch, it is sprinkled with Walnut too? You are killing me with the timber you have available.



Scott (gonna storm today) B


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful stuff Kevin, Can you stabilize chunks that thick?


----------



## ButchC (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin that is some gorgeous stuff.

koa
black walnut
myrtlewood

My top three favorite woods in any form. The order can change for no reason

Hmmm...sounds like a poll question forming.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful stuff Kevin, Can you stabilize chunks that thick?



1.5 x 2 is the thickest walnut I've ever stabilized so I don't really know. I'm gonna try! I have stab'd some 4"FBE but it's quite porous and stabs easily.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin, I really like the feather pattern in the crotch wood and ones with the ray lines. If you get the center of the feather be centered on the handle it would look really nice!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Robert I was hoping you would chime in. You sir, may pick any block you want from the lot and it is yours. With pleasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Maybe behind ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No fair that's not apples to apples, it's burl to figured.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> No fair that's not apples to apples, it's burl to figured.



Good point

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Good point
> 
> View attachment 49430



What's that Germanic word for wiseguy . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

I bet that is Texas walnut. Unless you log it yourself there's no way it can be verified. I'm calling it Texas walnut that has been smuggled to Cali . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 27, 2014)

Play fair Tom. Or go home. You are home , ok well, go to your room then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> What's that Germanic word for wiseguy . . . . .


That literally made me laugh out loud... Thanks - I needed that.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

None from the redneck south nor from the land of the fruits and the nuts!!  (lemons and walnuts)  but a little further north :cool2: and tucked away in the interior arid Northwest hides   a little figggered walnut...........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Sprung (Apr 27, 2014)

I think the  just showed everyone up! Them 's sometimes still got tricks up their sleeves.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> None from the redneck south nor from the land of the fruits and the nuts!!  (lemons and walnuts)  but a little further north :cool2: and tucked away in the interior arid Northwest hides   a little figggered walnut...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I think the  just showed everyone up! Them 's sometimes still got tricks up their sleeves.



Yep , Mike has the best lot of Walnut for sure . Thought he might sleep thru the night n miss this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Yep , Mike has the best lot of Walnut for sure . Thought he might sleep thru the night n miss this one



Okay I give up. My walnut sucks. I won't log any more of it. 

Moving on who wants to compare FBE?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 49482


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Mike all fun aside this is a masterpiece. 



 

I'm sure your joinery and finishing is great but even if it isn't it doesn't have to be with wood like that. Do you know where it grew? I'm not asking because of a pissing match I am asking because with rare exceptions I have never seen figured woods like that come from the south. I wish it grew here but it just doesn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike all fun aside this is a masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 49483
> 
> I'm sure your joinery and finishing is great but even if it isn't it doesn't have to be with wood like that. Do you know where it grew? I'm not asking because of a pissing match I am asking because with rare exceptions I have never seen figured woods like that come from the south. I wish it grew here but it just doesn't.



thanks Kevin- i gave my A... hole oldest son choice of these and I will give you no guesses as to which one he picked........  i hated giving it up but then again- I raised the little brat...........

This tree grew in the backyard of a town in Idaho- Lewiston-750 elevation- confluence of Snake and Clearwater rivers. Un believable fertile soil.
As a few these pieces show i love to play with the figured contrasting walnut. 
My guess is the soil- super hot summers- no competition- cold winters- make the right conditions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 27, 2014)

Gosh Kevin, I really appreciate the offer. My wood turning friend gave me a big slab of crotch walnut and I cut it up saving some feather and some with ray lines for my self and gave the rest of the blocks to some new knife makers at the hammer in I attended yesterday. I hate to take your wood but I do like that red wood burl. Fred said he had some more really nice walnut for me that were drop from a gun stock making company. Am looking forward to seeing that and if it's like he says it is I'll send you a piece.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

So it comes full circle. I can't give this stinking Texas walnut away but I can be coaxed into giving some California redwood away, that I didn't even log myself, to another southerner no less. You left coast guys can just kiss my grits. Okay Robert left coast wood heading east from the Texas middleman . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> So it comes full circle. I can't give this stinking Texas walnut away but I can be coaxed into giving some California redwood away, that I didn't even log myself, to another southerner no less. You left coast guys can just kiss my grits. Okay Robert left coast wood heading east from the Texas middleman . . . . . .




Hold it now- You my very crazy demented irish texas friend need to add "Okay Robert left coast wood heading east from the Texas middleman . . . . . " from the FBE capital of the western hemisphere!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

Robert I am having an issue with my stabilizing - not sure if it's the resin or what but I am not gonna send you this block since I have tried to stabilized it twice and both times the resin will not dry. I am working with Jon to get it resolved. In the meantime I cut another piece of the bigger block I git it from. If it looks good let me know. . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful wood in here.....and the old men raggin each other is good for giggle or three.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

